
Lin-Manuel Miranda is now fighting ticket bots across the US - jerryhuang100
http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/15/12486238/bots-act-ticket-resale-fines-hamilton-chuck-schumer
======
harrumph

      I'm not throwing away my / bot
      No I'm not throwing away my / bot
      I'm just like an attendee / No need to be unfriendly
      And I'm not throwing away my / bot

